# Star Wars - The wooden side of the force!



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

*Star Wars Poker Room*

Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.

All that bieng said, I thought I would share some of my projects with you and get some of your thoughts, or even make you laugh at the thought that a crazy geek would get permission from a loving wife, to turn his basement into a Star Wars Nerd Palace!

Hope you enjoy!

The Smugglers Room, as i call it, in its current state:










Here are a few "in-progress" shots, as well as some more detail shots of how it looks now.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Most impressive!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Fuzzal welcome aboard glad you decided to post. Quite a lot of work and imagination there, certan,y makes for a very unique room. I really like the use of the various materials to create things. Do I see some used medicine bottles in a pic?
In all nicely put together. If this is the work you are doing , I can't imagine what your father and grandfather can do. But hey keep learning as much from them as possible.

Hope to see more in the future or would that be of the future.

CtL


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


I'm not ashamed not one bit to say "I flat out love this"!!!! Its funny… Here I am a mechanic by trade, woodworker, and ride Harleys…. And I still think Star Wars was one of the best movie series ever created! You did top notch work on this Bud… The level of creativity on this is way off the charts as far as im concerned.

Glad you decided to post up and share this with us…. Heck I think it just made my day by just seeing this!...lol. Keep up the killer work! You rock!


----------



## mattnewby (Nov 11, 2011)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Amazing! Disney should contact you for advice decorating the sets on the new movie!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


That is flat out AWESOME! I expect anyone playing poker there is going to be completely distracted - a good way to fund the project. I can't wait to see what else you have done.


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the warm welcome!

Clieb91, you are indeed correct, those are pill bottles, and there is a whole slew of other junk. I tell my wife that I am just doing my part to recycle.

Maveric777, thank you for the compliment. Glad you got a kick out of it.

Deycart, and mattnewby, thank you guys!


----------



## ejvc (Jan 12, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, this is totally awesome. As in AWESOME. Can't wait to see what else you do.


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Thank you sras, thank you ejvc. It's been a fun project so far, I'm looking forward to getting back to work on it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


OMG, I love this room. This is just the coolest thing ever. I've loved SW since watching it with my son when he was little. You have the best imagination matched with great creativity.


----------



## eff (Jan 21, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


As a huge Star Wars fan, a movie nerd (particularly sets, props,and continuity), and an aircraft mechanic who dreams of building an X-Wing, BSG Viper MK1, and a Star Trek shuttle craft and having them all parked on the ramp next to my vintage aircraft restoration hangar, I have to say your project is absofriggenlutely awesome! Keep up the great work.

Oh, and welcome aboard. ;-)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


This puts a whole new meaning to the term "Wall Art".


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Thank you all very much, I am really happy you all enjoyed it. I will certainly keep you posted. I am back to work on this project in about a week so more pictures to come.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


This is fantastic, and it must have been an enormous amount of work.


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


JJ the work above started last Febuary, and i had to suspend work on it in September due to other things. So all in all i worked on it pretty steady for 7 - 8 months.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


I agree with ALL the above comments. This is truly unique and exceptionally well done. Quite a treat for a run-of-the-mill woodworker like myself. Welcome to LJ! I will share this with my family. Thanks for posting.

I remember taking my oldest son to the first Star wars film. He's 45 now and I think he was 11 or 12 at the time. We both loved it.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Ever thought of moving to L.A. and working as a set designer? LOL Great and FUN work you have done so far.


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Thank you mike, my father took me to see it when I was young too, now he and I do these projects together, it's a great way to spend the time.


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Toolz, that thought has crossed my mind many times, but I love Colorado too much to move


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Really great piece of artwork


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


I'm flabbergasted and completely in love with your projects.


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


*wow wow wow wow* im in love i grew up on star wars so like most its in my blood i think this is so amazing to have the imagination to do this and the confidence is awsome

thank you so much for sharing this with us and a very big welcome to LJs

andy


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Too much…  me like… me like


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy, I really appreciate the kind words. I wasn't sure how well this would be received here, it's a pretty odd project for most.

Thank you as we'll night hawk.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


There is no try, only do, or not do…...and YOU DID!

Wow, nothing more to say, wonderful!


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Great work.


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *Star Wars Poker Room*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to the forum, but i have been lingering for several years. My projects are a bit . . . unusual??? So i had not posted until now. I come from a long line of carpenters (sad to say my father and grandfather are vastly better than myself) so I use my knowledge to work on props, and the "not so typical" walls and furniture.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

*R2D2*

Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.

My Poker table really needed a series of cocktail tables to hold drinks and snacks. But if your playing poker in a space ship you cant have just any cocktail table. So I figured, "why not R2 units with removable trays?"

So here you have them, still very much in progress, but getting closer all the time. hope you enjoy!

*In there current condition:*




























And here is a look at the build process. We are currently casting the original pieces to speed up the build, but everything, and I mean everything, was built by hand first. We carved, lathed, cut, sanded, re-sanded, and sanded again. It has been an absolute blast so far, and I can't wait to have four of these little guys fully completed in the poker room!

PVC sewer pipe for the body, on our custom R2 Router Turn Table!




























And then we get to the "wood" part; the legs, feet, and just about everything else on this little guy!









































































The eye is pretty fun too!




























There were certainly a ton of little things as well that had to be turned out on the lathe:










or just hand carved



















had to cut a few legs also . . .



















We used a restaurant style cake lid for the dome!










it looks pretty good painted.



















And here's what two years work looks like cast and laid out on the table!










Some cool close up shots . . .





































R2's work day!



















Hope you enjoyed! Thanks for looking!

~Brian


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Oh, that is just too cool. That is a amazing amount of work there.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Wow Brian, this is way too cool! You are an genius and quite a woodworker too. I am way to old for this sort of thing, but my kids (one 38 and the other 45) along with my grandkids will love this. In fact, I like it a lot myself. MORE PLEASE!


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


These are freaking awesome!


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Thank you all very much, glad to,share it. When you put this much time into a project it is great to share with people who appreciate what it takes.


----------



## pudtiny (Jan 11, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


I want one! simply brilliant and will documented


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Simply, Out of this world!!!

Yeah, you're a geek….
A very determined, imaginative & talented geek, err wood worker!!! "Creative Artist" really.

I'd bet you could do Hollywood work, right from Colorado, as everything could be communicated digitally, then shipped. You certainly have the nack for it. Are there dimensional plans of the R2 units, that you build from or do you "just eyeball" it? I know my brother had dimensional info for the "Star Trek" Enterprise, that one could reference, I wonder if the same exists for "Star Wars"???

Either way, absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


This nerd approves!


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Thanks again,!

FYI, for DIY, you can find all the detailed schematics to build your own on the Yahoo R2 Builders club. Nthey agve a complete set of blueprints there.

And there is certainly more documented star wars builds on www.therpf.com


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Totally awesome! What do they look like in cocktail table mode?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


*These are, as everyone says, awesome!*

*I don't feel right saying just that so I will say extremely awesome!*

If I understand correctly you made the parts, created molds of the parts, and then cast them? Do you have any photos of the mold making and casting process?

If that is the case, you can make the parts over and over again!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


What detail! That is a work of art.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


too cool… too cool


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Wow I thought the room was really cool. These are awesome. Keep the projects coming, way cool.

CtL


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Thank you all, I don't have them finished yet, so unfortunately there are no images of them in"cocktail mode" but as soon as I do, I will post them.

I do have some images of the mold and casting process, and I will get them uploaded soon. Thanks again for looking


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


*Again, WOW!*


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


is this a kit that has been brought if not then i want one lol


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


This is not a purchased kit. Everything has been made from scratch and then we created the molds to create more without the intense work required to build as many as I wanted. If you would like a set send me a PM.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Very very cool!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


This project deserved 5,000 comments not just 18!


----------



## bmh032 (Mar 26, 2008)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


These are truly awesome. Thanks for such a detailed post.


----------



## fuzzual (Jan 31, 2013)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the great comments.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

fuzzual said:


> *R2D2*
> 
> Alrights wood fans, i tested the water with my Star Wars Poker Room, and it seems that folks are pretty receptive for my unusual hobby. So I thought I would share another with you.
> 
> ...


*+1 stefang*


----------

